# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Prejardhjen e emrit ''Kosova''

## ReaLFan

Pershendetje Antar te nderuar Desha ta die nga ju se nga e ka prejardhjen emri Kosova....

----------


## land

> Pershendetje Antar te nderuar Desha ta die nga ju se nga e ka prejardhjen emri Kosova....


Origjina e emrit kosova me sa di une eshte sllave,emri i vjeter eshte DARDANIA megjithese ajo ka pasur dyfishin e teritorit te kosoves se sotme,per mendimin tim ky do te ishte emri me i pershtatshem sepse eshte puro Shqiptar,edhe Shqiperia e ka ndryshuar emrin nga ILLYRIA,ALBANOI(ALBANIA)ARBANIA,ARBERIA,dhe nga EPIR rjedh SHQIPERIA,SHQYPNIA,SHQIPNIA.
por te gjithe keta emra jane Shqiptare,pra do ishte me e pershtatshme kur te pyesin,prej nga je?Shqiptar nga Dardania.....te dy jane emrat tane

----------


## alibaba

Fusha e Kosovës përfshin qytetet: Mitrovicë, Vushtrri, Prishtinë, Lipjan, Ferizaj. Ka sipërfaqe sa 1/10 e "Kosovës" artificiale të sotme. Është thjesht një krahinë etnografike. Emri mund të jetë sllav, por mund të jetë dhe thrakas.

----------


## XH.GASHI

PER EMRIN  KOSOV 
CITIM I ALI BABES
 Është thjesht një krahinë etnografike. Emri mund të jetë sllav, por mund të jetë dhe thrakas.


Ka te ngjar qe  ky emer duket qe ka origjin sllave por kjo eshte vetem mendim i sllaveve e them sepse  emri  i nje fisi apo nje pjese te popullit Hetit ne vitet 1530 p.e.s qe evuri babilonin nen sundim  mbante emrin KOSAER   mbajti qindra vite babilonin nen sundim .
Ky popull ishte pjes e popullit HETIT per simbol kishte SHQIPONJEN DY KRERSHE .Me sakt vendorigjina e tyre ishte  KAPADOKIA  Siria veriore apo Turqia jugore.
LEXO  NE LIBRIN  E VAIT VALENTINIT
READER'S DIGEST 
ILLUSTRIRTE WELTGESCHICHTE
    BAND 1 faqe  67
Ky popull  ishin kryesisht popull malsor pra  gjasat jan me te mdha qe emri Kosov te ket origjinen nga ky popull.
pershendetje

----------


## Kreksi

Kurse unenuk pajtohem me mendimin tuaje z.XhGashi, sepse kemi shume deshmi edhe atje ne viset e sotme te Volgogradit  e deri ne Bjellorusi e Poloni po edhe ne Bullgari te sotme ke lokalitete apo qyteza me emrin Kosovo, nga kjo del se ky emer eshte sllav por nuk do thot se eshte serb kur dihet historikishtë se ne Dardani se pari erdhen kolonit Volgare= pastaje latinet i quajten Bullgare, dihet se "B"=lexohet V keshtu qe per afer 200 vite sunduan zhupanet por me zgjerimin e shtetit serb te Rascies= Rrases, nga qe ishte keshtjella mbi rrasa,  drejte jugut  dhe te shtyer nga bizanti, serbet shtyen volgaret e regjionit te Volges kah jugu i dardanise dhe vete u vendosen ne keto troje si pushtues te ri...
Kosovo apo kosova eshte me shume toponim bullgar se sa serb.
Ne kohen e pas bizantit ky vend quhej nga latinet Campus Merlanus, i shqiperuar në Fusha e Mllinjave e qe edeh gjermanet e perkthyen ne Amselfelder...
Pra si vertetohet, origjina e ketije emri ka mundesi qe vjen edhe para sllaveve por edeh pasi qe bullgaret instalohen ketu, menjehere latinet e perkthejne kete toponim nga KOS= qe do thot lloje shpendi qe sllavet gabimisht e quajne SOVA=sorra qe ne te vertete mllinja nuk eshte SORR sepse ka kaqepin e lulst(sariht) pra krejt gabimisht eshte bere perkthimi ngase nuk kan gjetur tjeter emer per kete shpend serbet perpos Sova... e pasi nuk kan ditur se si ta quajn ndryshe kan then se ky shpend qenka "kao sova" = si- sorra, dhe keshtu me siguri ka mbetur, KO SOVA ! Sikur(nga qe mllinja ngjanë në sorrë  dhe mbeti   Ko Sova !

----------


## XH.GASHI

pershendetje
z. kreksi pse nuk pelqen me mendimin tim eshte krejt ne rregull por te bazohem ne ngjajshmerin e emerit te lokalit apo vendit ne baze te ngjajshmeris nuk do ta preferoja sepse ka edhe ne japoni emra te ngjajshem te toponimeve me emrat e rusve -sllave mos vall edhe atje paska  pas sllav apo Japonezet jan dynd nga vollga disi duhet te themiapo shembulli tjeter,qyteti babilon Kaon  i njejt me Kaonin Yllire dhe x raste tjera , pra skisha me preferue  edhe ashtu  keto dy popuj qe permende me lart jan te nje brumi thuja se pak e hiq nuk dallojn pernga gjuha .
Serbisht   emri   Kosova  i perkthyer ne menyr  te thjesht kuptimi 
SI HUTË 
SOVA = HUTI    
 CAVKA= SORRA 
pra  e shef se çfar ngatrrese e origjinalitetit te emertimit 
 Gjermanisht 
amsel=mllinja 
felder= fushat 

 amsel feld-er =fushe mllinja

Edhe ashtu emri aktual sme pelqen aspak por megjithate duhet te pajtoj,  qellimi im ishte qe emrit KOSOVE ti gjej nje kahje tjeter me adekuate,  nje mundsi tjeter te etnomit rrenjesor te emrimit .Megjithate te pershendes e vazhdojm tjera here .

----------


## eri12ing

Une mendoj qe sa me shpejt Kosova duhet te rivendosi emrin stergjyshor Dardani dhe te mos mbaj me mbi supe kete eponim te pushtuesve te "zinj" sllave

----------


## DoLpHiN

> Ky popull ishte pjes e popullit HETIT per simbol kishte SHQIPONJEN DY KRERSHE .Me sakt vendorigjina e tyre ishte  KAPADOKIA  Siria veriore apo Turqia jugore.


Kapadokia eshte mu ne qender te Turqise , dhe eshte rreth 600km larg me kufirin Sirian.

----------


## Agim Doçi

kur erdhen sllavet barbare ne ate Fushe qe quhej e Martinajve (dhe e jo e mellenjave) u munden keqas nga Djelt e Lekve. Sllavet ulerinin ne disa ras e disa numra te pyetjes "Kush jane keta?"...."Kush asht ky?" "kush asht kjo"
Mesadi une keto lloj pyetjesh thuhen ne shkinisht: "Ko Su Ovi?" Ko Su Ovaj" dhe "Ko su ovo?"
Ndodh fenomeni i aliterimit (rreximit- humbjes) se zanores "O" dhe mbetet KO'SO'VO. Gabojme rande kur themi "demek shqip" KOSOVA.....(!)
aJO KA QENE DHE ASHT *DARDANI*

----------


## Qendi

ETHYMOLOGJIA E EMRIT - KOSOVA 

Të marrim si fillim, prej të afërmes kah e largëta, vet emrin – Kosova, I cili emër është deformuar, politizuar, përshtatur sllavizimit, I cili emër pretendon të shqyrtohet nga dy anë ethymologjike: një anë studimi, prejardhja e emrit nga fjala – koso, që ka domethënie – sorra të zeza, me sufiksin thrrak – va , si emërtimi I përshtatur gjatë periudhave historike pushtuese mbi dardhanët illirian. 

Ky emërtim – Kosova, më tepër është bërë për shkaqe politike, për ta zhdukur nga historiografia ballkanike vet emrin real – Dardhania, pas përhapjeve pushtuese – invazioneve sllave në Ballkan, për tu vendosur krejtësisht mbi tokat dardhane-illire. Emri Dardhania fuqizon prezencën shqiptare dhe lëkundë prezencën e ardhësve në Ballkan, sepse, kjo shëmangie e këtij emri, iu lejon toponome të reja deformuese në hapsirën gjeo-politike, duke e ndryshuar hartografinë ballkanike. Kjo çvendosje apo zhdukje e emërtimit real kur dihet ekzistenca e shtetit dardhan me fakte të pakontesueshme, është edhe çrregullim historiografik, ku pushtuesit formuan një hartografi fallse, duke iu shëmangur fakteve historike për etnogjenezën e vërtetë të Ballkanit. 
Deformimi onomasiologjik i Ballkanit është përgjegjësi e pushtuesve mbi territoret shqiptare me harta të dhunshme topografike, me politizime të antroponomeve, toponomeve, hidronomeve dhe vet etnonomeve të vërteta dardhane arbërore illire. Pushtuesit, jovetëm që lanë gjurmë kulturore e fetare, të emërtimeve të njerëzve, që nuk janë me spjegim shqip, por e zhduken topografinë reale ballkanike, që mos të dijnë brezat e rinj ethymologjinë e vërtetë ballkanke! 

Me zhvedosjen politike të termit – Dardhania, - sllavëve iu dha mundësia nga fuqitë e kohës, të shtrihen me pushtime barbare mbi tokat shqiptare dardhane. Duke mos u përmendë Dardhania, në gjuhën politike të sotme, u bë deformimi e falsifikimi më I tmerrshëm në hartografinë ballkanike dhe në historiografinë e këtij Djepi të diturisë e kulturës botërore përgjithësisht! 

Deri në shek.XVII-XVIII, dihen vendasit dardhan të këtyre territoreve autoktone shqiptare me një sipërfaqe prej 110.000 km. katrore, nga këto vende shqiptare: Naissa (Nishi), Piroti, Përkupi (Prokupla), Leskoviku (Leskovci), Zharra (Pozharevci), Dardha (Krushevci), Gurshumi (Korshumlia), Tauruna (Zemuni), Singiduna (Beogradi), Samaranda (Smedereva), të rretheve të Kreshtabardhës (Kopaoniku), Albaniku (Jabllanica), Topliku (Toplica), Lugina e Margës (Morava), Bujana (Bujanovci), Pllaja (Plava), Ngucia (Gucia), Nikçi (Nikshiqi), Podguri (Podgorica), Berana (Ivangradi), Treguri (Novipazari), Skupi (Shkupi), Linkestidi-Manastiri (Bitoli), Bylazora (Velesi), Lihnidi (Ohri), Astibi (Shtipi), Korkyra (Korfuzi), që u përmenden vetëm disa toponome ndër më kryesoret… 

Nga shkëputja e dhunshme e mbi 81.000 km.katrore nga atdheu arbëror (shih: Enciklopedia, Zagreb, 1973). vetëm nga shek.XVII e deri në vitët 20 të shek.XX. të gjitha këto territore, ishin të Dardhanisë illire më të vonëshme, si vetëm disa nga shumë vendbanime tjera shqiptare të shfarosura me masakra massive e spastrime etnike, siç dihen territore shqiptare (arbanase)… 

Tash, - athua, emërtimi I Dardhanisë, paska mbetur të zëvendësohet me një emër – sorrash të zeza – apo të një fushe, si fushëbetejë fusha e kosave, fushë e shtruar në kosa (shpata), gjatë Luftës së Kosovës (1389)? 
Ky emër aqë I dashur për rashët (lexo: sërbët), emër aqë I dhëmbshëm luftërash, paska mbetur vërtet, nga fjala – sorra e zezë, me ato epitete krenarie – vajza kosovare – kosovarja, duke ia fshirë plagët e luftës dëshmorit të vet në fushëbetejë? Ky emër aqë I dashur paska mbetur si idol artistik e symbol arti lutarak edhe historiografie, me prejardhje linguistike nga – sorra e zezë?! A Kosovarja e bukur në fushë lufte me kokën e luftëtarit në prehër, ajo kosovare qenka një sorrë e zezë?! 

Kjo ethymologji deformuese u bë vetëm për shkak të injorimit indirekt, si mjet psikoze, duke e nënvleftësuar emërtimin, që në fund të fundit të të gjithave atyre përpjekjeve histerike, të mbetet, përsëri tokë sllave, si ato tjerat të lartëpërmendura... Këtu është në pyetje nënvleftësimi si mjeshtri politike: nënvleftëso e merrja vlerën me nga krejt qëllimet në prapavijë kohore. 
Vet spjegimi sllav për emrin gjeografik – Kosova, bie ndesh në kundërshtim me vet veprimin çlirimtar dhe me vet etikën historiografike të asaj lufte çlirimtare nga turqit, që fatkeqësisht kjo hipothezë përkrahet edhe nga studjues të mirëfilltë… 

Emri – Kosova – si emër gjeo-historik si një emërtim I ngushtë topografik, që përkufizohet në mënyrë të thjeshtë linguistike, rreth emrit të një fushe, të cilën fushë e emërtoi lufta, respektivisht realiteti historik I një fushe të shtruar në kosa, në shpata, kosa a shpata të ngrehura në fushëbetejë, ndërmjet ballkanasve dhe turqve më 28. Qërshor, 1389. Ajo luftë u thirrë Lufta e Kosovës, si luftë e përbashkët me të gjitha mjetët e luftës edhe me kosa, në vend shpatash, që ka kuptimin e shprehjes – ballkanasit në kosa me turqit, të ngritur kosaz, kosaz mbi turqit. Shprehja shqipe – kosaz është jo e rëndomtë, kur dy veta apo dy grupe njerëzish janë në kryengritje, në konflikt ndërmjet vetit, thohet shqip – po shkojnë kosaz, çka po shkoni kosaz – me kuptimin kundër njeritjetrit në hasmëri… 

Fjala shqipe-illire – kosa është fjalë skipe-illire parasllave, që e morën dhe e përehtësuan si huazim linguistik vet gjuhët sllave, me të njejtin kuptim, çka është një veprim I ndërsjelltë I të gjitha gjuhëve të afërta e të largëta. Vlen të theksohet se pikërisht sërbët në Luftën e Kosovës (1389), nuk ishin as të njohur si komb e popull – sërb, por emri I tyre ishte – rashë (rus), qe nga shteti I parë sërb – Rashka, si banorë të principatës së Stefan Nemanjës të Rashkës (një princ shqiptar I sllavizuar përmes martese – Stefani I Nemuni). 
Në Luftën e Kosovës, morën pjesë disa popuj ballkanik: shqiptarë, sërb, bullgarë, boshnjakë, rumunë, hungarez, kroat etj. edhe me ndihmën e vet rusëve. 


HEROI I LUFTËS SË KOSOVËS – SHQIPTARI MILLESH KOPLIKU 


Heroi I Luftës së Kosovës ishte shqiptari – Millesh Kopliku, princi ushtarak gjeneral, I cili e therri në thembër me shpatë a kosë të helmet, mbretin e suprfuqisë së kohës – sultan Muratin në çadër ushtarake, kur ai ia dha këmbën në shënjë përshëndetjeje, mu në sy të shtabit suprem të ushtrisë turke - kur Milleshi shkoi në bisedë me atë gjatë luftës, për të kërkuar armëpushim! Ai hero ballkanik, ishte Millesh Kopliku, sipas të dhënave historiografike shqiptare edhe nga vet gojëdhënat, këngët lirike popullore, të përciellura brezpasbrezi, që sot populli shqiptar dokumenton - shqiptari, të cilin e përvehtësuan sërbët, gjoja si Millosh Obiliqi, sërb! 
Vet kënga “Lufta e Kosovës” (1389), e cila u këndua derisot me lahutë nga shqiptarët, jep spjegime interesante qe nga bestytnia e deri tek faktet reale historike. Ëndrra e Muratit, se do ta pushtonte Ballkanin, por “Hana e Dielli n’det ishin ra”, që difton vdekjen e tij në Kosovë, para nisjes për luftë – difton drojen e e pushtuesit, se pikërisht Kosova ishte gjithmonë fund I perandorive pushtuese: 

Sulltan Murati andërr kish pa: 
“Dy orrla mue n’krahë m’kanë ra, 
Tanë yjzit pej qielli n’tokë janë ra 
Tanë me tokën na ishin bashkue – 
Hana e Dielli n’deti ishin ra !” 
…………………………………. 
E Milleshi te mreti asht shkue – 
Çojke kamën mreti me ia dhanë, 
Ky hanxhar mretin e kish shpue 
Dekun mretin e kish pa lanë! 
Qaty Milleshi ish konë dalë – 
Mirë atkisë n’shpinë I ka ra 
Po munohen turqit m’I pre 
……………………………… 
Ni shkinë plakë e kishin gjetë 
Qaty shkina turqve u ka thanë: 
Ju tha shpatat për me I shtrue 

E atkisë n’guj për me I mshue 

“Lufta e Kosovës” këngë “Përparimi” Prishtinë, 2/1978 

Kënga rrëfen, sesi vet: “Qaty shkina turqve u ka thanë / Kurr Milleshin ju s’mundi m’I pre / Se I veshun në hekur pancir asht / Edhe atkinë e ka veshun n’hekur / Ju si n’mujshi Milleshin m’I nxanë / Kqyrni çilsat ai n’musteqe I ka….” Dhe vet vdekjën e Millesh Koplikut ua tregon ajo shkina plakë, që merret në këngë si spijune turke, për ta pre, me e vra heroin e Luftës së Kosovës! 

Pas vrasjes së Sulltan Muratit, u thye ushtria turke përkohësisht, me aktin heroik të shqiptarit – Millesh Koplikut, që e falsifikuan sipas historiografisë sërbe, si gjoja Millosh Obiliqi. Sipas falsifikatorëve sërb e para tyre – atyreve grek: të gjithë trimat e heronjtë ballkanik të luftërave çlirimtare, të gjithë strategët e dijetarët na qenkan vetëm të tyre! Ashtu ndodhi me Konstantinin e Madh, me Lekën e Madh (Aleksandrin e Madh të Makedhonisë illire), gati edhe me vet Skendërbeun, që nuk e falsifikuan, po mos të ishin dokumentet historigrafike, letrare e shkencore perëndimore të kohës… 


EMRI KOSOVA NGA FJALA – KOSA 


Emërtimi – Kosova – origjinën e vet linguistike e ka në emrin – kosë, kosa, që është vegël pune për kositjen e barit, apo premjen e barit, kosa që kositë barin. Kosa është fjalë që përcakton një cope të gjatë e të tëholluar metalike, me përbërje çeliku e hekuri, me gjatësi thuaja sa e shpatës, e tëhholuar me maje pak të kthyer harkore, me një teh shumë të mprehtë – teh anze, si anza që të sosë, pret si anza si rrfeja synonome këto të shprehjeve shqipe. Gjërësia e kosës është pothuaj sa e shuplakës së dorës, ngjitet për një bisht druri të gjatë përmes çykës së kosës e me dorëz, si mjet kositjeje. 

Kosa është përdorë edhe si mjet lufte, në mbrojtje e në sulme, duke e lidhur tehun tek çyka e kosës me një rub, harrën, për ta përdorë si dorëz shpate, dorëz kose. Çka do të thotë se kosa është përdorë edhe si mjet kositjeje të barit edhe si mjet lufte në raste eventuale… 

Në Luftën e Kosovës (1389), si luftë e përbashkët e ballkanasve kundër turqve, shumica e ballkanasve, luftëtarë në atë fushëbetejë – Fusha e Kosovës – as nuk kishin armë të duhura lufte dhe në mbrojtje të Ballkanit, ata përdorën edhe kosët, kosat, si armë në vend të shpatave. Dhe si luftë gjithballkanike, ajo fushë lufte u shtrua në kosa, fushë e shtruar në kosa si emërtim me kuptimin me të gjitha mjetet e luftës së përgjithshme gjithpopullore ballkanike – kosa – kosava – kosavë dhe nga aty I mbeti edhe vet emërtimi – Kosova. 

Rrënja kryesore e fjalës është rrokja – k o s – si deminutiv morfologjik e fonetiko-historik – që formoi shumë emërtime e kompozita i.e. dhe PIE. Rrënja kos kuptohet në shqip, sipas mendimit tim mund të zbërthehet në një analizë fono-morfologjike – kështu: 


K=ecja, veprimi I njeriut, 

O=dielli, 

S=onomatopeja e lëvizjes, fishkëllima e kosës gjatë premjes së barit, si premje harkore sss, në kuptimin e emrit – kos (kosë, kosa) – premja gjarpërore, harkore, si fuqizim I dyfishtë fonetik e morfologjik – onomatopeja e veprimit të premjes, apo lëvizjes së trupit në hark, në sferë, në rreth, për tu krijuar energjia fizike apo edhe ajo energjia shpirtërore. 

Rrënja e fjalës – k o s – ka kuptimin e lëvizjes harkore, lëvizjes së trupave në natyrë e deri tek lëvizja e trupave qiellorë, që formoi emrin – kosmos. Kjo rrënjë k o s – formoi kompozitat i.e. koseria, kosmetik-ë, kosmik, kosmodrom, kosmografi-a, kosmonaut-I, kosmopolit, kosmopolit-izëm, kosmovizion, etj. 

Fjalëformimet i.e. e ballkanike: kosavë, kosava, kosavina, kosmaj, Kosturi, Kosmaqi, kosto-ja, kanë spjegim shqip në fjalën – premje, premje në lëvizje, diçka që prehet si me teh në lëvizje, e deri tek premja e çmimit – kos- kosto-kushtim, kusht, që duhet prerë, caktuar, çmuar sipas vlerës materiale apo shpirtërore, kur njeriu prehet në vend nga befasia, çudia, tmerri, frika, gëzimi I madh I papritur etj. 
Kuptimi I emrit – Kosovë, Kosova është vend premjeje, fushë premjeje, kositje trupash, sikur kositë barin në livadh, vendpremjeje me shpata e kosa. Shprehja artistike popullore shqiptare ka ra kali me not n’gjak është shprehja më e fuqishme shpirtërore, e cila difton fushë gjaku, premje trupash si pret kosa barin…fushë e mbushur me gjak – Fushë-Gjaku – Fushë-Kosova – Kosova! 
Armiku në Kosovë është pritë e pree edhe me teha kosash e shpatash në mbrojtje! 

Derikure ta pranojme vetem ate qe na servojne tjeret?

----------


## brooklyn2007

"""EMRI KOSOVA NGA FJALA  KOSA """"


O Zot kur do mbarojne budallenjte e kesaj bote?!!!!  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Bawarianmann

> ETHYMOLOGJIA E EMRIT - KOSOVA 
> 
> EMRI KOSOVA NGA FJALA  KOSA 
> 
> 
> Emërtimi  Kosova  origjinën e vet linguistike e ka në emrin  kosë, kosa, që është vegël pune për kositjen e barit, apo premjen e barit, kosa që kositë barin. Kosa është fjalë që përcakton një cope të gjatë e të tëholluar metalike, me përbërje çeliku e hekuri, me gjatësi thuaja sa e shpatës, e tëhholuar me maje pak të kthyer harkore, me një teh shumë të mprehtë  teh anze, si anza që të sosë, pret si anza si rrfeja synonome këto të shprehjeve shqipe. Gjërësia e kosës është pothuaj sa e shuplakës së dorës, ngjitet për një bisht druri të gjatë përmes çykës së kosës e me dorëz, si mjet kositjeje. 
> 
> Kosa është përdorë edhe si mjet lufte, në mbrojtje e në sulme, duke e lidhur tehun tek çyka e kosës me një rub, harrën, për ta përdorë si dorëz shpate, dorëz kose. Çka do të thotë se kosa është përdorë edhe si mjet kositjeje të barit edhe si mjet lufte në raste eventuale 
> 
> ...


 
  Wikipedia te ka shti ne disa ane te spjegosh,ti me spjegimet tua disa here dhe ne disa menyra kundershton vet pergjigjen tuaj.

 E sigurt eshte se Kosova ka marr emrin nga Sllavet,qe do te thot (KOS-OVO)
 KOS- Zog izi
 KOS-OVO E Zogjve te zi.

----------


## XH.GASHI

KOSH-ere bletesh 
KOSH -i misrit 
KOSH- i krahrorit
KOSH-are emer fshati 
pra  emri Kosh eshte nje vend i dedikuar  mbrojtes i gjerave me vlere apo vend i plleshem qe ka gjithe te mirat

KOS-a

KOS-i produkt qumshti  i bardh  pra ngjyra e bardh paraqet  vler.

Sikur mos te ishin malet perreth  do ta besoja se  eshte emer serb por ja keto male me bindin se emri KOS  eshte shqip qe paraqet  nje vend bereqeti  kjo prapashtesa ova mund te jet diskutabile .
KO  serbisht  thon kush e kjo vie nga rusishtja TKO 
KOSO thuhet pjertsin  e jo rrafshin rrafshin thuhet RAVNO qe ska te bej me emrin KOSOVE
KO-KUSH 
SO-  serbisht emrohet  krypa
SOVA -serbisht huti shpend
Emri Kosovë  do te jete akoma diskutabil deri te ulen filologet Shqiptare qe te gjejn etnomin rrenjesor te ketij emri ne menyre profesionale , ka mundsi te jet diqka i perzier.
Presim me shpres  per nje dite  te tille.

----------


## lumee

sa die une emri i Kosoves mendohet se rrjedh nga komponimi  Kas-ava (qe do te thote koder, mal dhe rrafsh i gjere)

----------


## alibaba

> KOS- Zog izi
> KOS-OVO E Zogjve te zi.


E kanë pa flamurin tonë.

----------


## Longarus

Une kam degjuar se emri KOSOVA rrjedh nga gjuha osmane qe do te thote "fushe e pergjakur " . Pas betejes se zhvilluar ne ate fushe ka marre kete emertim.

----------


## Agim Doçi

kur erdhen sllavet barbare ne ate Fushe qe quhej e Martinajve (dhe e jo e mellenjave) u munden keqas nga Djelt e Lekve. Sllavet ulerinin ne disa ras e disa numra te pyetjes "Kush jane keta?"...."Kush asht ky?" "kush asht kjo"
Mesadi une keto lloj pyetjesh thuhen ne shkinisht: "Ko Su Ovi?" Ko Su Ovaj" dhe "Ko su ovo?"
Ndodh fenomeni i aliterimit (rreximit- humbjes) se zanores "O" dhe mbetet KO'SO'VO. Gabojme rande kur themi "demek shqip" KOSOVA.....(!)
aJO KA QENE DHE ASHT DARDANI

----------


## Kreksi

A e dini se cili ishte varianti i vjeter per kosoven nga shqiptaret ?

Te vjetrit i thoni:
KASOV e jo Kosovë, pra vetem se kjo gjenerata e re e quan keshtu ne gjuhen letrare ndersa pleqet qe kemi gjalle ende e thrrasin KASOVA....pra si e shifni ende mbetet per tu diskutuar.

----------


## GL_Branch

Kosove eshte fjale turko-sllave e nuk eshte aspak shqipe, ky tomponim eshte mbas pushtimit Osman.

Lereni pallavrat jo eshte shqipe apo ilire ncnccnc, keshtu nuk zhvillohet historia jone.

----------


## BaBa

*emri kosova vetem poro shqiptar  seshte.


PS: historin e shqipris e ka marr lumi me kohe e vakt asnjeri se di historin e vertet te shqipris.

lereni kto ca jan kto dallaveret gjasma historjane, kto dun nai kokerr leku sa me shkru faqet kot ja ne dim historin thojn si puna fallxhores jan ba.*

----------

